# Auto Meter Dash Control



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

magnusson said:


> Anybody running this? Looks pretty cool, video is half way down the page.
> 
> Auto Meter DL1030U DashControl Display Controller


Very expensive, but a nice tool to have if you don't want a separate gauge mounted somewhere.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

That looks very interesting!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Cool. We need a beta tester!


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Doesn't seem to say anything about measurement of soot grams or regens.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

tunes said:


> Doesn't seem to say anything about measurement of soot grams or regens.


I'm willing to bet it doesn't by default. I'm sure it's possible for them to add it in as they did for me with the ScanGauge II.


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah you're probably right. It would be nice to eliminate the exterior wiring of the ScanGauge but it's not worth twice the price to me.


----------



## bstoneaz79 (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks cool, but I have to lock/unlock my doors to switch pages? More of an annoyance than anything, but you'd think they could find a way to integrate that function with the menu/select buttons already in place.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dash Logic was a similar product that looked like it had a great deal of promise, but it was specifically marketed as gas-only. I don't see where this product specifically excludes the Diesel like that, but I also don't see any indication that it specifically includes the Diesel either. Considering we have a completely different ECM than the gas models, I wonder if this would even work for the common functions, beyond being able to display our Diesel-specific data.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

I would guess it would work because it is sold at a diesel performance only website.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Interesting. Would be cool to see the info on my HUD. Price is high for me.


----------

